# Tuesday night sharking



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

An old sharking buddy contacted me today about sharking Tuesday night. It's been a while since I fished with him so we're going to try and plan for Tuesday evening. 

Thought I'd post this early if anyone wants to come out. Probably will do okaloosa island like we used to do. 

Everyone is welcomed. Not sure on time yet. Probably later into the night since he works I think.

I'll keep updating this if we go


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I could be up for it. Where ya going? I only really know Navarre Beach. Don't you think Wed will be a better day for it weather-wise?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Radar is still looking bad for Tuesday. Wednesday would probably be the safer bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Chris (gatorfan) and I are heading out wednesday looking for some revenge for yesterday. So anyone that wants to go then is welcome as well.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I can See about wednesday. Tuesday shows 10% chance of rain and my buddy rarely gets to go so this is probably the day for him


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

were going Friday afternoon/evening....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Wednesday, Wed night, &/or Thursday from the beach at Navarre or Pensacola is good for me. I have a couple of yaks, a couple of 6/0's, & some shark leaders, but don't have a sharking partner so wouldn't mind meeting up with one or more. Always have a hard time finding people who can fish during the week.

(Can't go Friday as planning to take the boat out - wife wants to see some dolphins & I might try to get some of those sheeps I've been hearing about around the pass)


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin I might be down to meet you out there, you bring the yak I'll bring the dew 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

where you guys gonna setup at? I get off work at 5


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Waiting to hear from buddy. He works long hours.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Justin618 said:


> Waiting to hear from buddy. He works long hours.


So, did you go already?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

AndyS said:


> So, did you go already?


No, ended up not going. I figured he probably got off late. 

We can try to go again if anyone would like. Another yakker would be great


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Justin618 said:


> No, ended up not going. I figured he probably got off late.
> 
> We can try to go again if anyone would like. Another yakker would be great


I was going to go today ... but am solo & couldn't get anyone up to go. After a scary no-moon incident yakking bait out one night last year I'm reluctant to do that alone anymore. (Be nice to have someone around to at least call the wife & let her know how it happened at least!) 

Fort Walton is a bit far for me to go ... but I can do Navarre if you or anyone is interested. Packed my gear last night, but the only bait I can bring is mullet unless I manage to catch some.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have class tonight till 845. We could try but would be a late start and set up in dark. 

I had a no moon incident, too. Does such getting dumped..having someone around is always a plus.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm probably going to head over to CBB later this afternoon if y'all want to come over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> I'm probably going to head over to CBB later this afternoon if y'all want to come over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How late you going to be out there?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

10:30 or 11:00 ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is "CBB"


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Justin618 said:


> ...
> 
> I had a no moon incident, too. Does such getting dumped..having someone around is always a plus.


It's a good "skills" test. Fortunately I passed ... in record time. Amazing what adrenaline will do for ya!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

AndyS said:


> Where is "CBB"



Last parking lot before Ft. Pickens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Meeting Andy tonight at 7 if anyone wants to join

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

